# Cycling Photo Challenge - Entries and Chat



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2008)

OK This is a little game which had a lot of success on another (car) forum that I used to be on.
Basically someone sets a challenge which is to take a picture of your bike next to a certain type of monument/landmark/building/interesting feature/anything curious really. The first person that validly fulfills the challenge gets to set the next one. It has to have your bike in the photo, and the person that set the challenge adjudicates whether it passes the challenge.

might not take off, but give it a go...

first one: my bike, next to an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE snail!








so the first challenge is to take a picture of your bike next to a similarly massive (or just oversized) animal.

and bonus points for identifying the location of the above snail.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2008)

Good work again bonj - a nice idea.


----------



## dudi (11 Apr 2008)

there's no oversized animals in ipswich, unles you count my cat...

Come on, someone must be in Birmingham and can take a picure alongside the big Bull outside the Bullring!


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Apr 2008)

it'd be easy enough if i still lived in *FISH*ponds in bristol, near safeways, who also happen to sell *FISH*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Apr 2008)

I don't think our local Costco will allow me in for a snap next to the massive (we're talking 7ft +) polar bear 'cuddly toy'... shame really.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Heavens i'm scraping the barrel here...
Not exactly what you envisaged bonj but here is a picture of a small fake animal sitting on a bike

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yoomyz&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

And here is a picture of my other half talking to a cow whilst riding a bike.

That's about as animaly as my bike photos get.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Apr 2008)

haven't got time myself, but surely someone from Leicester can nip up to the mammoth on Watermead Park?

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...mmoth+watermead+park&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

that's not a snail, it's a shell. i see no evidence of the living part of it, our readers demand proof.


----------



## Arch (11 Apr 2008)

I've seen that snail from the train south to my Mum's or sister's - so I guess it must be near the railway line in the Sheffield? area, but can't remember where exactly...


----------



## Maz (11 Apr 2008)

Is it the Shell petrol station at the bottom end of Bramall Lane?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Apr 2008)

this thread is spiralling out of control…


----------



## Landslide (11 Apr 2008)

Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.


----------



## Kirstie (11 Apr 2008)

Landslide said:


> Can't offer you a photo in return, but I believe the snail is just to the east of Chesterfield station.



Ahh Chesterfield. Home of large twisty things...!


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2008)

I've got a good one but you'll have to wait 'till next week when I can go past it with camera. It's ferocious.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2008)

is it a 50ft redshank?


----------

